# Audi Maintains DTM Lead



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Nuremberg – In front of 140,000 spectators (throughout the weekend) Audi maintained its lead in the DTM standings in Nuremberg. Finishing the race in third place, Timo Scheider defended his overall lead and gave Audi another Norisring podium. With Mattias Ekström in fourth, and Tom Kristensen in seventh place, two other Audi drivers scored points. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Audi Maintains DTM Lead ([email protected])*

I really hope Audi can extend their lend.At norisring they lost substantial points,although is it just me or does someone new every year for Audi step up and become a contender for the title?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Maintains DTM Lead (Product)*

Ekstrom and Tomczyk are always consistently in the front of Audi's squad and Timo's been strong but yeah, Timo seems to be en fuego this year. I hope one of them can pull it out. It's interesting having new cars from Mercedes and Audi in it both at roughly the same time.


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Audi Maintains DTM Lead ([email protected])*

Its great for the sport aswell as for the fans imo.I never see a blow out in DTM its always close just like (usually) with American Lemans.As much as i like F1 after 25 laps you know whos gonna win in F1 usually.Not as exciting for me.DTM=great races.


----------

